# Have any of you considered going vegan/vegetarian to reduce LG?



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to start off by saying that I'm not trying to push any agenda here. I personally love to eating meat and wouldn't judge others for loving it too. My LG situation has gotten noticeably better after eating vegan/vegetarian options and limiting my meat intake throughout the week. Obviously my symptoms are still there, but it seems like the LG is more manageable now than it has been for a while. So I'm curious, have any of you considered going vegetarian/vegan to reduce your LG? If so, what kind of results have you seen so far?

My symptoms are identical to the user Christmas who had the Solesta treatment done to fix his LG. You can read his thread here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/147145-leaky-gasfecal-body-odor-cured/


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I developed lg after being vegan for a Year (and vegetarian for four). Biggest regret of my life.
Fibers are no good for colon trouble


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not really so sure if it's really that clear cut. There's a lot of people on here that have a typical diet which includes many different types of proteins and yet they are still dealing with the same ailments. The biggest thing for me right now is limiting the issue as much as possible. As it stands right now, I feel like it's helped tremendously.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Sad. This worked for about 2 weeks and then it stopped. After the initial 2 weeks, I started to feel as though I always had the feeling of needing to poop all the time so I started taking Imodium. The Imodium really helped out tremendously. Usually when I leave and re enter a room I've been in without ventilation, there's weird musty smell. It's been working for a few days so far, but I still have the issue with leaky gas when I eat certain things. I'm hoping this can be a band-aid for the time being until I can speak to my GI doc.


----------



## Tabithaj (May 11, 2018)

You could try low-fodmap diet instead. There's actual evidence it reduces IBS symptoms. Inability to feel the gas pass is about something else than your diet though.

Anyway, about Imodium: it should help since it both slows down GI-tract motility and tightens spinchter muscles. Doctors usually say it's safe also in long term use. But once I read about a woman who told she had a few weeks episode of fecal/ flatal incontinence after using big dosages of imodium for a while. This can of course be a coinsidence, but I'm quite cautious with this medicine nowadays. Couldn't find any research about this though.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

PokerFace said:


> I developed lg after being vegan for a Year (and vegetarian for four). Biggest regret of my life.
> Fibers are no good for colon trouble


I got my IBS-C from going almost all vegetarian - mostly fruit and veggie smoothies - which I had for about 2 or 3 months straight, with very little meat. It is one of my biggest regrets in my life too. Health food ruined my intestines, believe it or not.

P.S. Do I think this would have happened if IBS didn't run in my family? Probably not.


----------

